# Can you find the elk?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We went looking for elk on Friday. I took a few photos. Can you find the elk?























































OK -- so, we couldn't find them either. But I'm pretty sure that they are in this last picture. Can you see them?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ha ha ha - funny guy!

I'm not going to admit how much time I spent on the first picture before I gave up and read the rest of your post . . . 

Beautiful pictures and country nonetheless!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pics!

Looks like a fun time in Zinke National Monument.  (or is it National Park)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Looks like a fun time in Zinke National Monument.  (or is it National Park)


hmmm....I guess, to be honest, it's all of the above. Monument, ex-monument, future monument, future NP, existing NP, and future ex-NP.

FWIW -- I think the elk are with the Buffalo in Capitol Reef. If anyone finds them, we'd all like to know!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They are on the Blue Mtn over yonder.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was getting ready to go get new glasses..........8)


----------

